# Just diagnosed with Hashimotos & nodules



## GMoon (Apr 14, 2015)

Hello everyone, new here.  31 year old woman and just diagnosed with Hashimotos today. They also found about 4 nodules on my thyroid..one as big as 35mm. My blood tests have all pretty much came back as my thyroid functioning normally (once they said it was slightly elevated in the ER) I have 2 questions though, as i'm very new to all of this thyroid stuff.

First question is, does the bigger or nodule mean better chance of it being cancer? Or does more than 1 nodule mean a better chance of it being cancer? They're gonna biopsy it but I don't have a date for it yet.

Also, Hashimotos is hypothyroidism, and I have a lot of symptoms of hyperthyroidism..is this normal? I do get the fatigue, constipation, depression, etc of hypo..but then I also get the pounding heart/palps, irregular period, etc of hyper. Is anyone else like this as well?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The size of the nodule isn't more or less indicative of cancer, however a 3.5cm nodule is quite large (regardless of cancer vs no cancer) and you might consider removal just based on size alone.

However a solitary nodule is a "red flag" for thyroid cancer.

The symptoms of Hashi's are not limited to hypothyroid. Many - if not most, when you talk about advanced disease - flip flop from hyper to hypo. You should ask the to test TSI.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2
(Copy and paste into your browser)

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/hashimotos-thyroiditis/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

If you really do have Hashimoto's, there is a period of time when the body flits back and forth between hypo and hyper. Graves' the same and cancer also.

So, I am truly glad you are having FNA. This will hopefully sort it out. Meanwhile....................; some info on Hashimoto's above.

How have you been feeling otherwise?

Welcome to the board!


----------

